# MY Oliver



## Hogie (Jan 18, 2019)

He was born Oct 3rd, 2002. He was a beautiful seal point himi. Very gentle giant. He loved combing and he loved his daddy. It was hard to lose him on May 22nd, 2018. He is the one I will miss the most. My baby.


----------



## Hogie (Jan 18, 2019)

He would let me comb him in my lap.


----------



## Hogie (Jan 18, 2019)

He liked being close to daddy.


----------



## Hogie (Jan 18, 2019)

I know I am new and a stranger to all. I will stop posting. I just wanted to show off my boy who I miss and I was very proud to own. He was beautiful.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oooh, what a gorgeous cat! I don't blame you one bit for missing your furry boy, the one who loved you so much. 

I lost my old friend this autumn and I still hurt from that. Now I have nobody furry at all, just not quite ready to move forward. It's a problem as one gets old... do we adopt again, and then perhaps the poor cat outlives us and becomes a problem for the people left behind, or a lonely inhabitant of a cage at a humane society? Geez...


----------



## Hogie (Jan 18, 2019)

yes, it is a hard decision. I am almost 63 with health issues so I really thought about it. But, I love having the company. I am even thinking about getting another seal point from the breeder that I got Theo from. He is a week shy of 7 months old now. The breeder will have litters in the spring. So, maybe by next summer.



Oliver developed asthma at about 12 years old. he had attacks and I had to medicate him to help prevent them. He was good about me shoving a capsule down his throat. he would come to me when he knew it was time. He was the best of the best. I waited until he stopped eating before I took him in to have him put down. It was VERY hard. He was a few months shy of 16 years old.


Here he is at 13 years old


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing those pictures. They show the love for each other. He was beautiful.

Regards


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

My cat Midnight, who went over in @ 2008 was my special one. I still miss him so much. Your Oliver will always live in your heart.


----------

